# goose and duck calls



## boaterjoe (Nov 27, 2012)

I am new to waterfowl hunting and have a couple of questions for those waterfowlers.

First off, what is the easiest goose call to start with and do you need more than one?

Second, what would be the easiest duck call to start with?

There are so many that do so many different calls I am not sure where to start or how many to get?

Thanks for any information you can give.

Joe :?


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 27, 2012)

Duck commander, Triple threat.  actually i have no clue, sounds good on tv tho.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 28, 2012)

Get the Buck Gardner Double Nasty duck call with the cd and electronic fob and the Buck Gardner goose call that comes with the cd and fob. The fob plays several calls so you know what your trying to sound like.


----------



## theyyounggun (Nov 30, 2012)

practice practice practice


----------



## vahunter (Nov 30, 2012)

Call choices, ducks or geese, are tough to choose because every one is different


----------



## Charger25 (Dec 15, 2012)

The ones I have are "Big River game calls" All are wood, tried some plastic ones but they didn't seem to hold up well. Some of the reeds tended to freeze in the plastic ones and if it was dropped in sub freezing temps , it just might crack. Like whats been said, its all in how much you practice.
Where I hunted at, it was mostly Wood Ducks and Mallards with an occasional Goose. So I had all three types of calls. 
Most importantly, read the game regs for your area. A bud of mine didn't and ended up with a $900.00 fine !!


----------



## technohillbilly (Jan 18, 2013)

I bought every call known to man and practiced for years and still couldn't call worth a damn. 

So I searched around and bought an app for my phone, a small but strong speaker and this cool little water proof case, now I don't have to call. The app I bought works well on Aussie Black Duck and Teal as a feeder, really good on high welcome and comeback but absolutely brilliant as a lone hen single quack which I found best used in the half light before dawn. 1 to 3 single quaks in the half light and I have birds dropping in ready for the sun to come up. I now wear the calls when I'm back at camp and everyone assumes that its me bring 'em in........I don't have the heart to break it to the fellas.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 18, 2013)

technohillbilly said:


> I bought every call known to man and practiced for years and still couldn't call worth a damn.
> 
> So I searched around and bought an app for my phone, a small but strong speaker and this cool little water proof case, now I don't have to call. The app I bought works well on Aussie Black Duck and Teal as a feeder, really good on high welcome and comeback but absolutely brilliant as a lone hen single quack which I found best used in the half light before dawn. 1 to 3 single quaks in the half light and I have birds dropping in ready for the sun to come up. I now wear the calls when I'm back at camp and everyone assumes that its me bring 'em in........I don't have the heart to break it to the fellas.


Is it legal to use an electronic call where you are? Because it's not where I'm at.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 20, 2013)

Use of electronic calls is extremely limited here also. Coyote hunting is the only one that know for sure but I think they are legal for crows also.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 3, 2013)

technohillbilly said:


> I bought every call known to man and practiced for years and still couldn't call worth a damn.
> 
> So I searched around and bought an app for my phone, a small but strong speaker and this cool little water proof case, now I don't have to call. The app I bought works well on Aussie Black Duck and Teal as a feeder, really good on high welcome and comeback but absolutely brilliant as a lone hen single quack which I found best used in the half light before dawn. 1 to 3 single quaks in the half light and I have birds dropping in ready for the sun to come up. I now wear the calls when I'm back at camp and everyone assumes that its me bring 'em in........I don't have the heart to break it to the fellas.




I don't know of anywhere e-calling is legal except for snow geese, and then only in snow goose season.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 3, 2013)

Right now we're under a Conservation Order on Snow, Blue, and Ross geese and the regulations have changed drastically compared to normal season hunting. 

Snow Goose Conservation Order
Jan. 28 – Feb. 1, 2013
Feb. 4 – April 25, 2013
Bag Limit – None

The conservation order is designed so hunters can reduce snow, blue and Ross' goose numbers through increased harvest. Because of the extreme need for more harvest, many waterfowl hunting regulations are relaxed during the order:

Hunting is allowed from 30 minutes before sunrise until 30 minutes after sunset.
There is no daily bag limit or possession limit.
Hunters may use unplugged shotguns.
Hunters may use electronic calls.
No federal or state waterfowl stamps are required to hunt during the conservation order.
Hunters must have a valid hunting license, but it may be from any state.
All hunters participating in the conservation order must get a free registration permit number. After Dec. 1, 2012,


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a friend that makes duck calls they are simply amazing. He makes wood and acrylic, easy to call and outstanding quality.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 13, 2013)

theyyounggun said:


> practice practice practice



THIS!!

Also for duck calls a double reed is typically easier for a beginner to blow than a single reed. For goose calls most say a flute style is easier than a short reed for beginners. I find the opposite of this to be true though.


----------



## CountryRN (Mar 14, 2013)

x3 on the practice comment. You will not need a lanyard full of calls. I only have three calls that I use the most. Canada Hammer II by Buck Gardner for geese. Red Baron by HS Waterfowl for ducks and a hand made call for ducks that I picked up at a wildlife expo .
They are not expensive calls but they work for me. 
The next thing is that if the ducks passing by like your decoy spread, you will not even need to call. They will just drop in for a visit and often before you even know they are around.
There is another forum for duck hunting at www.duckhuntingchat.com that you may get some info from. Just do not ask for a good spot to hunt or they will rip you a new one.


----------



## nwe319 (Oct 23, 2013)

I do not know anywhere where electronic calls are legal for regular season waterfowl.


----------

